# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - 2016 Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: Merrimack College Police Department
Date: June 6, 7, 8, 2016
Location: Andover, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: Simmons College Police Department
 Date: June 13, 14, 15, 2016
 Location: Boston, MA
 Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
 Cost: $379.00

 Host: Whitman Police Department
 Date: June 20, 21, 22, 2016
 Location: Whitman, MA
 Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
 Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
 E-Mail [email protected]

 Please do not call these departments for reservations.
*
*


----------

